# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY hood (part 2)

## Mez

Hey guys...well, i cant fit another tube in my hood(s), so i am going to have to make a hood myself! :Evil: 
I currently have a 3ft predator tank and a 2ft freshwater tank. The freshwater tank will be a reef tank by new year, and i will need to build a new hood for it, as the hood i have for it at the moment only holds one tube. 
SO..i am going to practise on my 3ft tank, as the hood (same make, Juwel) only holds one tube too, and i have a spare 15w tube that gives a nice low-light effect that will come on half an hour before the main tube comes on (though, because this is a pred tank, the main tube itself is nothing compared to reef tanks lights! the main tube is a 50/50 6500k).
So..what i need to know is..well..basically..everything!
I plan on using wood, and painting it black with a black waterproof paint, that sound ok?
What i dont understand is, how would the hood fit on the side of the tank? i know i could, in theory, just have a big peice of wood on top of the tank with a few holes could in it...but i want to know how it would fit on the side of the tank.
For a feeding tray, i would just cut a legnth of wood out of the hood, and when not feeding i would leave it on, and when i am feeding, take it off, simply, right?
If anyone could list what materials i would need, then that would be great...
Thanks, 
James :Smile:

----------


## Mez

Hey guys...well, i cant fit another tube in my hood(s), so i am going to have to make a hood myself! :Evil: 
I currently have a 3ft predator tank and a 2ft freshwater tank. The freshwater tank will be a reef tank by new year, and i will need to build a new hood for it, as the hood i have for it at the moment only holds one tube. 
SO..i am going to practise on my 3ft tank, as the hood (same make, Juwel) only holds one tube too, and i have a spare 15w tube that gives a nice low-light effect that will come on half an hour before the main tube comes on (though, because this is a pred tank, the main tube itself is nothing compared to reef tanks lights! the main tube is a 50/50 6500k).
So..what i need to know is..well..basically..everything!
I plan on using wood, and painting it black with a black waterproof paint, that sound ok?
What i dont understand is, how would the hood fit on the side of the tank? i know i could, in theory, just have a big peice of wood on top of the tank with a few holes could in it...but i want to know how it would fit on the side of the tank.
For a feeding tray, i would just cut a legnth of wood out of the hood, and when not feeding i would leave it on, and when i am feeding, take it off, simply, right?
If anyone could list what materials i would need, then that would be great...
Thanks, 
James :Smile:

----------


## Mez

Hey guys...well, i cant fit another tube in my hood(s), so i am going to have to make a hood myself! :Evil: 
I currently have a 3ft predator tank and a 2ft freshwater tank. The freshwater tank will be a reef tank by new year, and i will need to build a new hood for it, as the hood i have for it at the moment only holds one tube. 
SO..i am going to practise on my 3ft tank, as the hood (same make, Juwel) only holds one tube too, and i have a spare 15w tube that gives a nice low-light effect that will come on half an hour before the main tube comes on (though, because this is a pred tank, the main tube itself is nothing compared to reef tanks lights! the main tube is a 50/50 6500k).
So..what i need to know is..well..basically..everything!
I plan on using wood, and painting it black with a black waterproof paint, that sound ok?
What i dont understand is, how would the hood fit on the side of the tank? i know i could, in theory, just have a big peice of wood on top of the tank with a few holes could in it...but i want to know how it would fit on the side of the tank.
For a feeding tray, i would just cut a legnth of wood out of the hood, and when not feeding i would leave it on, and when i am feeding, take it off, simply, right?
If anyone could list what materials i would need, then that would be great...
Thanks, 
James :Smile:

----------


## Mez

Hey guys...well, i cant fit another tube in my hood(s), so i am going to have to make a hood myself! :Evil: 
I currently have a 3ft predator tank and a 2ft freshwater tank. The freshwater tank will be a reef tank by new year, and i will need to build a new hood for it, as the hood i have for it at the moment only holds one tube. 
SO..i am going to practise on my 3ft tank, as the hood (same make, Juwel) only holds one tube too, and i have a spare 15w tube that gives a nice low-light effect that will come on half an hour before the main tube comes on (though, because this is a pred tank, the main tube itself is nothing compared to reef tanks lights! the main tube is a 50/50 6500k).
So..what i need to know is..well..basically..everything!
I plan on using wood, and painting it black with a black waterproof paint, that sound ok?
What i dont understand is, how would the hood fit on the side of the tank? i know i could, in theory, just have a big peice of wood on top of the tank with a few holes could in it...but i want to know how it would fit on the side of the tank.
For a feeding tray, i would just cut a legnth of wood out of the hood, and when not feeding i would leave it on, and when i am feeding, take it off, simply, right?
If anyone could list what materials i would need, then that would be great...
Thanks, 
James :Smile:

----------


## vinz

James,

Paint it white inside... the whitess white you can find. Helps to bounce more light back into the tank.

What do you mean by fit the sides? So it won't slide around?

----------


## sherchoo

Paint the outside black and the inside white as suggested by Vinz.

----------


## sherchoo

James,

Here's a design that I think is quite interesting and yet simple to do. I've ever retrofitted my tank cover so it I'm able to flip up the hood easily during maintenance similar to this design.

DIY Hood

----------


## Mez

Hi guys,
Thanks for the tips and that link, will print it off.
James :Smile:

----------

